# Painkillers (David Cronenberg/ Nicolas Cage)



## Dave (Feb 16, 2003)

This one sounds interesting, if a little stomach churning, but there is very little about it yet. No IMdB page yet. Nothing on Coming Attractions yet. This is all I could dig up. I think it will appeal more to those who watch live autopsies.



> _from SCIFI WIRE_
> 
> *Cronenberg Takes Painkillers*
> 
> ...





> _from FILMFORCE.IGN_
> 
> *The actor and director joining for a biopic of the French body artist Orlan* by Scott B.
> 
> ...





> _from MOVIE HEADLINES_
> 
> Orlan is famous for her special approach to art, as she uses her own body for artistic purposes. She has had no less than nine plastic surgery operations and has exhibited digital photos and sculptures of her own body. It therefore comes to no surprise that her unique art has crossed the path of Cronenberg. The human body has always been a recurring theme in the latterâ€™s movies, from The Fly to eXistenZ to Crash. Painkillers should be further proof of that fascination"


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 25, 2003)

Cronenberg is almost always stomach-churning, but this one sounds even more gross than most of his work. :dead:

It does sound quite interesting nonetheless.


----------

